# fat ass convictc!!!!!!!!!!&#33



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i will post pics as soon as my cam corder recharges yesterday me and the wife went to an lfs for feeders and to look around and i saw the fattest pair of convicts ive ever seen!!!! i mean fat and about 4" and the female was like 3-3 1/2 and their wide!!! im like where these come from the lfs is like the ppl who had them didnt want them anymore and they only had them a yr and fed them like 4 times a day i had to get them 20 for the pair so theyre in my 55 with "1 eyed willie" and since he stays on 1 side of the tank and them on the other side they should be fine i hope 2 days and so far so good they were breeding like craxy for former owners hope they do it again for me


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

convicts naturally are like that. Little meat-squares. Sounds like a fine pair to me. The female's so big that when she lays you should have several hundred fry.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

yea ur gonan b surprised how skinny the female looks and male afetr they legs and hustle gettin the fry in one spot (wich seems quite laboress and complicated) mine r currently occupied with about 175 wrigglers that aare a day and ahalf old in there upside down pot wich is on top of a plate with a hole in the side so they can get thru but still nto to work as hard to keep the fry in "check"


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

pix yet?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

con man said:


> yea ur gonan b surprised how skinny the female looks and male afetr they legs and hustle gettin the fry in one spot (wich seems quite laboress and complicated) mine r currently occupied with about 175 wrigglers that aare a day and ahalf old in there upside down pot wich is on top of a plate with a hole in the side so they can get thru but still nto to work as hard to keep the fry in "check"


 all i got is a flowerpot on its side in gravel thats enoug right?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

se


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

se


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

se


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

wat beat the sh*t outta ur cons w/e is take it out it probly is stressin them out way to much to bred judging by those huge wounds and missing fins and is that ich on his lip n fin? try placing cons in there own tank and i hope u dont have them with the super red or rhom heal ur fish and then think about breeding they definately look a lil mested up and wopuldnt mind to regrow there fins and scales ina medicine tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: faty fat fat


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow.. they are pretty big! Look really beat up tho...


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

nice color to them

*moved to the non-p pics forum*


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

con man said:


> wat beat the sh*t outta ur cons w/e is take it out it probly is stressin them out way to much to bred judging by those huge wounds and missing fins and is that ich on his lip n fin? try placing cons in there own tank and i hope u dont have them with the super red or rhom heal ur fish and then think about breeding they definately look a lil mested up and wopuldnt mind to regrow there fins and scales ina medicine tank


 my super red and them dont fight at all strangely enough as it is if he bit the con i would know cause it'd be 1/2 cirle cuts in his tail plus i stare at them alot and its the female and male that are fighting and did that crap to each other why is that im wondering?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> i will post pics as soon as my cam corder recharges yesterday me and the wife went to an lfs for feeders and to look around and i saw the fattest pair of convicts ive ever seen!!!! i mean fat and about 4" and the female was like 3-3 1/2 and their wide!!! im like where these come from the lfs is like the ppl who had them didnt want them anymore and they only had them a yr and fed them like 4 times a day i had to get them 20 for the pair so theyre in my 55 with "1 eyed willie" and since he stays on 1 side of the tank and them on the other side they should be fine i hope 2 days and so far so good they were breeding like craxy for former owners hope they do it again for me


 thats so awsome


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice pictures man!!!!


----------

